# Any rivers fishable?



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

any river fishable today?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Nope. Stuck inside


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Creeks and ditches will clear first. Should start picking up out east in a couple of days depending on how much rain they get. Good luck when you go


----------



## Stewball (Aug 29, 2009)

Hit the Chargin at the soccer fields this morning and water was way too fast. Needless to say zero there. Later this afternoon kids called and wanted to hit the Grand. Was at the Grand River Landing and zero there for me as well. Water was receding while I was there for a couple of hours, flow wasnt too to bad but water was real murky must have went done at least a foot. I did see a couple jump though. Just heard the slash never saw the fish but was hoping it was Mr. Steelhead and the whole Steel family.

Been a few years since I fished either the Grand or Chargin. Drove around today looking at all the old spots I use to hit about 6 or so years ago. Looking to see what No Trespassing signs had been added or taken away. Sadly I saw more today than use to be around.

If we get all the rains and cold weather they are predicting early this coming week maybe by next weekend it might get better.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I drove by a creek that's fished heavily today and it was already at a fishable level and good color by around noon.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

a month or so and a couple might be in the v. saw and caught my 1st steelies last year in late november. not too many around tho out west until spring time


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

well as of sat afternoon, I found steel to be almost up to rt.84 on the grand, i didnt walk n e farther.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a rain day at work today and I just happen to have my gear with me so I stopped at a couple "ditches" out East and they were both a little stained, but both quite fishable. Storms must of broke up a bit, because the roads got drier the further East I went. Walked alot today, didn't see any Steel, but got this bad boy pictured along with a bunch of chubs a few Bluegill and a whole lotta cardio.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> a month or so and a couple might be in the v. saw and caught my 1st steelies last year in late november. not too many around tho out west until spring time


Caught steel out of V on friday....skipper down low by my campground


----------



## fish chris (Feb 15, 2009)

went to euglid creek,.went 1for 3 just jacks,.watewr will be a little better tomorrow ,drop sloting ,power bait,green,in a spawn bag


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i decided not to go tom. assuming all the rivers are blown after this rain hoping to get out next week should be good...


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Hope to fish Elk tomorrow but wont know if the river will fish until the river crests. I would like to see the flow around 14 when I go to bed tonight.


----------

